# يا أم الله



## samer12 (3 مايو 2007)

يا أم الله كنز البركات عنك الأنبياء
أخبروا في البرايا برموز و آيات
فيك تمت الأسرار كملت النبؤات
وابتدا الميثاق الجديــــــد

ياأم الرحمن يا فخر الأكوان يا فيض الرضوان
قد شاء منك الأسمى أن يبني له جسما
جاء ينقذ الأنسان من أظفار السابي
يعطيه الصفح و الأمـــان


لك شكرنا لك حبنا لك قلبنا
نحن لك كلنا يا يسوع ربنا
بارك واحفظ أهلنا كل من يعنى بنا 
واستجب يا ربنا سؤالنا


لك شكرنا لك حمدنا لك قلبنا 
نحن لك كلنا يا عذراء أمنا 
باركي واحفظي أهلنا كل من يعنى بنا
واستجيبي يا أمنا سؤالنا


----------



## أرزنا (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا أم الله*

سلام المسيح يا سامر12
هذه الترتيلة أحبها كثيرا وتعلمّتها من سنين


----------



## samer12 (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: يا أم الله*



sleiman64 قال:


> سلام المسيح يا سامر12
> هذه الترتيلة أحبها كثيرا وتعلمّتها من سنين


 سلام ونعمة يا سليمان ...... كلما تذكرت هذه الترتيلة أذكرني أيضا بصلاتك أنا أخوك                   ولتكن صلاة العذراء لنا سورا"


----------

